# los guepardos macho



## gengo

Today I saw this phrase:  los guepardos macho cazan en grupos.  That obviously translates to "male cheetahs hunt in groups," but I wonder why macho is used in the singular.  A googlance tells me that macho/hembra are used in both the plural and the singular to modify a plural noun.  Is there any rule about using the plural or singular with these adjectives?


----------



## Agró

DPD (Plural)
*2.4. Unidades léxicas formadas por dos sustantivos.* En las construcciones nominales formadas por dos sustantivos, de los que el segundo actúa como modificador del primero, solo el primer sustantivo lleva marca de plural: _horas punta, bombas lapa, faldas pantalón, ciudades dormitorio, pisos piloto, coches cama, hombres rana, niños prodigio, noticias bomba, sofás cama, mujeres objeto, coches bomba, casas cuartel_. Igual ocurre en los compuestos ocasionales de este tipo, que se escriben con guion (→ guion2 o guión, 1.1.2a): _«Los dos nuevos edificios eran “viviendas-puente”_ [...]. _Servían para alojar durante dos años_ —_el tiempo que tardaba la Administración en hacer casas nuevas_— _a las familias que perdían sus pisos por grietas»_ (_País_@ [Esp.] 7.3.00). Pero si el segundo sustantivo puede funcionar, con el mismo valor, como atributo del primero en oraciones copulativas, tiende a tomar también la marca de plural: _Estados miembros, países satélites, empresas líderes, palabras claves_ (pues puede decirse _Estos estados son miembros de la UE; Esos países fueron satélites de la Unión Soviética; Esas empresas son líderes en su sector; Estas palabras son claves para entender el asunto_).


----------



## gengo

Thanks, Agró.  I had no idea that macho was only a noun in Spanish.  Apparently, there are many NSSs who also think it is an adjective, as "perros machos" gets about seven times as many hits as "perros macho."

Problema resuelto.


----------



## User With No Name

gengo said:


> I had no idea that macho was only a noun in Spanish.


I didn't either, but now that I think about it, it does make sense. If I wanted to talk about a group of male zebras (granted, not a topic that comes up a lot in my everyday life), I would certainly say "cebras macho," and never *"cebras machas."

Right, @Agró?


----------



## Agró

User With No Name said:


> I didn't either, but now that I think about it, it does make sense. If I wanted to talk about a group of male zebras (granted, not a topic that comes up a lot in my everyday life), I would certainly say "cebras macho," and never *"cebras machas."
> 
> Right, @Agró?


Right. And that shows there's no possible gender or number agreement.


----------



## Rocko!

User With No Name said:


> I didn't either, but now that I think about it, it does make sense. If I wanted to talk about a group of male zebras (granted, not a topic that comes up a lot in my everyday life), I would certainly say "cebras macho,"  and never *"cebras machas."
> Right, @Agró?


No es así.
El concepto en singular "cebra macho" puede pasarse al plural "cebras macho", pero NO se pasa el concepto plural "cebras machos" a "cebras macho".
Si tu vieras un grupo de cebras machos, tendrías que decir que viste "_un grupo de cebras machos_", no que viste "_un grupo de cebras macho_" 
En cambio, cuando un documental sobre la vida natural emplea la noción —aunque no la mencione con anticipación—, de "cebra macho", es cuando es posible presentar el concepto de "cebras macho".

Si te asomas por la ventana de tu casa y ves un grupo de perros machos (supongamos que cuatro), eso tienes que decir, que viste un grupo de perros machos. Nunca digas "vi un grupo de perros macho".

Por otra parte, sí podrías decir que "los *dinosaurios hembra* ponían huevos" (generalizando, porque a mí no me consta).
Porque estás diferenciado la noción de "dinosaurio" mediante los conceptos de "dinosaurio hembra" y  "dinosaurio macho", y llevando al plural el de "dinosaurio hembra" → "dinosaurios hembra".
Saludos.


----------



## User With No Name

Hola @Agró y @Rocko!: 

Por favor, discutan este asunto y avísenme cuando lleguen a un acuerdo.    

Gracias.


----------



## Rocko!

User With No Name said:


> Hola @Agró y @Rocko!:
> Por favor, discutan este asunto y avísenme cuando lleguen a un acuerdo.


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> ...there's no possible gender or number agreement.





Rocko! said:


> El concepto en singular "cebra macho" puede pasarse al plural "cebras macho", pero NO se pasa el concepto plural "cebras machos" a "cebras macho".



Now I'm confused again.


----------



## Agró

Mi *Right *no contradice lo expuesto por Rocko!

Cuando te he dicho que tenías razón me refería a que no se puede decir *cebra(s) macha(s).

En el enlace del DPD, en la segunda mitad del texto, se menciona un dato importante: si en una frase copulativa es posible decir A es B (_Estos estados son miembros_), entonces el segundo elemento pluraliza (_estados miembros_). Si, en cambio, no puede decirse A es B (*_la hora es punta), entonces el segundo  elemento no pluraliza._

AÑADO
¿Puede decirse "Los guepardos son machos?
Sí. Por tanto _"guepardos machos"_ es correcto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jo, macho. I'm also really confused


----------



## Agró

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Jo, macho. I'm also really confused


He añadido algo a mi comentario. ¿Más claro ahora?


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> ¿Puede decirse "Los guepardos son machos?
> Sí. Por tanto _"guepardos machos"_ es correcto.



So, is the phrase I saw correct or not?

...los guepardos macho cazan en grupos.


----------



## User With No Name

Agró said:


> He añadido algo a mi comentario. ¿Más claro ahora?


Pues, sí y no. Porque me parece que vamos en círculos: @gengo abrió el hilo preguntando sobre "guepardos macho", y tú pareciste afirmar que era correcto...


----------



## Agró

Claro que lo es. Pero también en plural (guepardos machos) lo es.


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> Claro que lo es. Pero también en plural (guepardos machos) lo es.



I think you are messing with our minds.   

Seriously, though, I don't understand when to pluralize macho and when not to.


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> Now I'm confused again.


Existe la concordancia natural de "(los) guepardos (que son) machos" y "(los) guepardos (que son) hembras", y dicha concordancia debe prevalecer.
Ahora bien, también existen los conceptos que son "unidades léxicas", como "(un) guepardo macho" (un guepardo-macho) y "(un) guepardo hembra" (un guepardo-hembra), que pasan al plural como "los guepardos macho" y "los guepardos hembra" (los guepardos-macho y los guepardos-hembra).

Siempre es posible formar estas unidades léxicas, pero no siempre es fácil llevarlas al plural. Por ejemplo, aquí en Wordreference hay "usuarios activos" y "usuarios inactivos" (dependiendo de si están "conectados" o no), a partir de eso podemos formar las siguientes unidades: "usuario-activo" y "usario-inactivo", pero es sumamente difícil, al menos para mí, llevar estas unidades léxicas al plural: "usuarios activo" y "usuarios inactivo". Pero supongamos que existen personas que crean cuentas en Wordreference para postear publicidad comercial o poner videos a Youtube pese a que saben que las reglas lo prohiben, y que existe un moderador que piensa que estos son "usuario*s* basura". Interesante, porque de alguna forma, el concepto de "usuario basura", es una unidad léxica fácil de asimilar.


----------



## gengo

When I ask a question on WR, I always get my answer, but I have to admit that my ignorance is as great now as when I opened this thread.  This, despite my great respect for the knowledge of both Agró and Rocko!, and gratitude for their efforts.

I still don't know when to pluralize macho/hembra after a plural animal name.  Maybe I'm being obtuse.


----------



## Agró

gengo said:


> I think you are messing with our minds.
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't understand when to pluralize macho and when not to.


Guepardo (m.)  macho
Guepardos (m.) machos (¿Por qué? Porque es posible decir *Los guepardos son machos*")
Cebra (fem.) macho
Cebra (fem.) macha (Por qué? Porque "macho" no es adjetivo y no puede concordar ni en femenino ni en plural)
Cebras (fem.) machos
Cebras (fem.) machas

Hora(s) punta
Horas puntas (¿Por qué? Porque *una hora* no es *una punta*)


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> Guepardo (m.)  macho
> Guepardos (m.) machos (¿Por qué? Porque es posible decir *Los guepardos son machos*")
> Cebra (fem.) macho
> Cebra (fem.) macha (Por qué? Porque "macho" no es adjetivo y no puede concordar ni en femenino ni en plural)
> Cebras (fem.) machos
> Cebras (fem.) machas



Yes, I understood all of that, but it still doesn't tell me when to pluralize.  That is, if I am translating a sentence that includes "male {animals}," do I use macho or machos?  Is there some rule of thumb I should use to make my decision?


----------



## Agró

Either is correct.
Safe side: always singular, guepardos macho.
See, Agró? 3 words would have been enough.


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> Either is correct.
> Safe side: always singular, guepardos macho.



OK, I can live with that.  Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> I still don't know when to pluralize macho/hembra after a plural animal name.  Maybe I'm being obtuse.


Es exactamente igual en inglés, en donde se puede formar la frase 1.- "male cheetah*s* are" y 2.- "male cheeta*h* are".
La #1 es más "científica" con "lexicalización" y la #2 es más coloquial aunque aparezca en textos científicos.
La # 1 es la que pasarías a plural como "guepardos macho" (como puedes observar, a menos que quieras elevar tu registro hasta lo científico, no hay razón para que lo hagas nunca en la vida). Y la #2 la pasarías como "guepardos machos" (si te gusta hablar de guepardos, esa forma la puedes usar a diario, si lo deseas). 

*Editado para corregir el error señalado por @Agró en el post #24 ↓


----------



## Agró

Rocko! said:


> Y la #2 la pasarías como "guepardo machos"


Esto no existe por aquí.
Y no lo voy a discutir.


----------



## Rocko!

Agró said:


> Esto no existe por aquí.
> Y no lo voy a discutir.


Sí, es indiscutible .
Gracias por notarlo. Ya edité mi post en #23, indicando que lo hice debido a tu comentario. ¡Gracias!.


----------



## Ballenero

@gengo 
You can use _los animales machos_ in any situacion in which you could replace it for _los machos._
When you say _los animales machos_ you are talking about some animals in particular.
Animals that you know.
_Los animales macho_ is generic;
all the male animals in the world.

For example:
_En este rebaño, los machos están castrados.
En este rebaño, los animales machos están castrados.
En estas jaulas están los machos.
En estas jaulas están los conejos machos.
(Se está refiriendo a unos animales concretos; los de este rebaño, los de estas jaulas). 
En un libro o en un documental:
"Al llegar a cierta edad, los guepardos macho se separan de la manada y a partir de entonces viven en solitario".
(Todos los guepardos, en general).

Los guepardos machos_ sounds like
'the machoman cheetas'. 😂


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Rocko! said:


> La # 1 es la que pasarías a plural como "guepardos macho" (como puedes observar, a menos que quieras elevar tu registro hasta lo científico, no hay razón para que lo hagas nunca en la vida).


En realidad, sí hay una razón, y bastante usual: cuando se quiere referir específicamente al sexo inverso al que, morfológica o culturalmente, tiene la palabra: _una rat*a* *macho*, un búfal*o* *hembra*, etc._

Creo que incluso esto prueba que _-macho -hembra_ funciona como sufijos léxicos. 
Para referirme a muchos de los especímenes anteriores, sólo me parece aceptable decir: 

_muchas ratas macho, muchos búfalos hembra,_ etc. 

Y este concepto no le es extraño al inglés. Ellos también usan sustantivos como atributivos invariables para el sexo: _"20 bull elephants", "2 boy cows"_, etc. (Y no _"bulls", o "boys"_).


----------



## Graciela J

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Y este concepto no le es extraño al inglés. Ellos también usan sustantivos como atributivos invariables para el sexo: _"20 bull elephants", "2 boy cows"_, etc. (Y no _"bulls", o "boys"_).



 
Isn't a "boy cow" just a "bull"?


----------



## User With No Name

Graciela J said:


> Isn't a "boy cow" just a "bull"?


Yes. Strictly speaking, cows are female.


----------



## gengo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Y este concepto no le es extraño al inglés. Ellos también usan sustantivos como atributivos invariables para el sexo: _"20 bull elephants", "2 boy cows"_, etc. (Y no _"bulls", o "boys"_).



Just a couple of notes.
In your example, bull is not a noun, but an adjective.

bull
_adj._
*1. *Male.

Furthermore, it is a standard rule of English grammar that when a noun is used adjectivally, it generally takes the singular form, even when referring to multiple things:  a boy band (of several boys), a horse pen (containing many horses), etc.  Therefore, this rule has nothing to do with the sex of an animal.

Also, we don't usually use "boy" as you have done, although a child might say that.  We use "male."


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

gengo said:


> Also, we don't usually use "boy" as you have done, although a child might say that.  We use "male."


*Are you gonna tell him that's a boy cow?* [Kellog's Bran Commercial, 2001]


----------



## gengo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> *Are you gonna tell him that's a boy cow?* [Kellog's Bran Commercial, 2001]



That is used for comic effect, because it sounds funny.


----------



## Nesa_nesa234

gengo said:


> Today I saw this phrase:  los guepardos macho cazan en grupos.  That obviously translates to "male cheetahs hunt in groups," but I wonder why macho is used in the singular.  A googlance tells me that macho/hembra are used in both the plural and the singular to modify a plural noun.  Is there any rule about using the plural or singular with these adjectives?


Cuando te cruzas con oraciones así,también sirve transformar esa oración en una oración copulativa,es decir:
Los guerapardos son macho. No,los guepardos son machos.
Lo mismo con por ejemplo: celulas madre. Si la pasas a una oración copulativa no sería: las celulas son madres,sino las celulas son madre.
Si usas esa técnica puede que te sirva saber porque hay oraciones que tienen un sustantivo plural/singular
espero se entienda.
Aunque no coincido con Rocko. No diría " vi un grupo de cebras machos,sino un grupo de cebras macho"


----------

